# Home Depot 12 Skeletons



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

It looks like Home Depot has their new (2021) skeletons on their website. And they are showing the 12 foot ones as being available.💀


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the alert! Any links? I don't seem to find them.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

corey872 said:


> Thanks for the alert! Any links? I don't seem to find them.


Already out of stock.









Home Accents Holiday 12 ft Giant-Sized Skeleton with LifeEyes(TM) LCD Eyes-21SV22082 - The Home Depot


This Giant-Sized Skeleton is the statement piece for your Halloween scene. LCD realistic eyes appear to move and blink as it activates. Comes with durable metal frame and ground stakes for stability. Timer function: 6-hours on/18-hours off.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I expect they’ll be in stock again, but you never know with the pandemic effecting the supply chains.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Really depends on supply chain and where they are sitting now ,if over seas might be questionable. Glad I got mine last year and had no plans gettng one this year, storage being main reason.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Already sold out online, and, they are being sold for $1000 or more online... Home Depot knew they were hot sellers, they should have made more! Best shot is to see if local stores have a few right when they're put out


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Just got one at the HD near me. They only had 3 on the shelves so I nabbed one before they set up for Halloween.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Aug 16, 2021)

My local Home Depot in Garner, NC was (finally) setting out their halloween merch today. Most if it was still in boxes and they had the area fenced off. They had 3 of the 12' skellies that I could see and one of them sold while I was there. I had to talk myself out of buying one (I'm spending my budget on other things this year.)


----------



## HauntingTGirl (Sep 2, 2021)

All sold out at my local HD. Im disappointed  but I'm going to focused on building a mega spider


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

We were on vacation and I stopped by the local HD and asked if the where Halloween setup was, the worker stated" they are unloading the truck now". He walked us over and the first things out were the 12 footers...had to strap the family to the roof for the trip home! After we returned home, my wife took a chance at the our local HD and the same thing, they had just started unloading the truck, so she grabbed the pumpkin 12 footer but this time no one had to ride on the roof rack.
Dave


----------



## FrightRisk (Nov 4, 2010)

Atticus Finch said:


> My local Home Depot in Garner, NC was (finally) setting out their halloween merch today. Most if it was still in boxes and they had the area fenced off. They had 3 of the 12' skellies that I could see and one of them sold while I was there. I had to talk myself out of buying one (I'm spending my budget on other things this year.)


I'm in Holly Springs. The HDs in Apex and Fuquay sold out. The display has "sold" on it. Does Garner still have one?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Saw a 12ft pumpkin head waiting for curbside pickup at a local HD. Didn’t see any 12 footers inside. Not sure how much of a Halloween display the HD will have since the area they usually use is now setup for storing pickup orders.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Aug 16, 2021)

FrightRisk said:


> I'm in Holly Springs. The HDs in Apex and Fuquay sold out. The display has "sold" on it. Does Garner still have one?


I haven't been there in several days but I don't see any listed on the website and based on how many they had in stock when I was last there, I'm certain they're sold out.


----------

